
D-Wave Announces D-Wave 2000Q Quantum Computer and First System Order - sigmaprimus
http://www.dwavesys.com/press-releases/d-wave announces d-wave-2000q-quantum-computer-and-first-system-order
======
roddux
Has anybody managed to dig to the bottom of the D-Wave marketing hype? As far
as I knew, they've yet to actually produce results of a quantum effect.

And yet, Google invested in them. Does anybody have any more on this? Am I
just way behind?

